# Here we go guys....



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Welllll I finally invested in a heaver today. Kind of akward looking but oh well....I think the rod is overkill for the reel but anybody with this combo please comment....I bought a OM12' 6-12oz and put a 525Mag on it....Just for the purposes of getting used to it, I spooled it with 16lb Ande and 50lb cheap shock, just so I dont spend tons of money cuttin out Zing Pows lol. Well Im in over my head now  So far....I havent seen what the big deal over the back lashes on the 525mag are but Im sure theres a crow circlin me just waitin on me to build him a nest  . Wish me luck....comments on this combo are more than welcome  

Thanks
Justin


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

For factory merchandise,you have picked two of the best,if not the best.First,the OM12,for the money,is the best 6-12 oz factory rod available.And,I've thrown,or should I say lobbed,12 oz lead with whole bunker for stripers without any problem.

The Penn 525,along with teh Daiwa SL20s and SL30s are probably the three best selling out of the box factory reels for that rod for drum,cobia,and stripers(although the SL30 is the best of the three for cobia due to it's capacity of over 300 yds of 20# test).In other words,you done good with your equipment.I would suggest that you load that 525 with 17# test Suffix Tri Plus.It should hold between 265-290 yds.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ive got the same combo only mines a t mag.put a 4-5oz on and go to a field.youll be amazed.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

flathead said:


> For factory merchandise,you have picked two of the best,if not the best.First,the OM12,for the money,is the best 6-12 oz factory rod available.And,I've thrown,or should I say lobbed,12 oz lead with whole bunker for stripers without any problem.
> 
> The Penn 525,along with teh Daiwa SL20s and SL30s are probably the three best selling out of the box factory reels for that rod for drum,cobia,and stripers(although the SL30 is the best of the three for cobia due to it's capacity of over 300 yds of 20# test).In other words,you done good with your equipment.I would suggest that you load that 525 with 17# test Suffix Tri Plus.It should hold between 265-290 yds.


Flathead: Beginning to think your sponsored by Suffix,


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

He knows his stuff....  

Got that same combo treed. Its a goodun and agree with FH.


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

I've got the same combo, use full mag and thick oil you won't have any problems.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Casted it this evening with only one blow up, and that was from a broken knot  Im planning on spooling with Suffix once I get the full feel of it. Imediately started 280'+...longest measured cast so far was 387'. Casting 8oz. Stripers here I come  Gonna go with the whole FF rig and half a 6" sassy shad and practice when I get more time.


----------



## fireturk1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Love mine! must use 8 oz or it won't load. Oh.. and the suffix will get you more distance. I tried using cheap stuff at first and found out it pays to go with the good stuff.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fireturk1 said:


> Love mine! must use 8 oz or it won't load. Oh.. and the suffix will get you more distance. I tried using cheap stuff at first and found out it pays to go with the good stuff.


Get a long enuff drop(almost ta tha last eye let..n slow down tha cast)...ya can load the OM with 6 /5 + a spot/bunka head..dependin on tha size of tha head


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Get a long enuff drop(almost ta tha last eye let..n slow down tha cast)...ya can load the OM with 6 /5 + a spot/bunka head..dependin on tha size of tha head


you dont know what ya talkin about LOL

i can still cast further than you


----------



## Rob (Jan 7, 2005)

What type of cast are you doing? Hatteras, unitech, otg?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

1st of all, I took NS4D's tip of how much to let out of the rod.....let about 6in below the bottom eye....stood with one foot perpendicular to the direction of where I wanted to cast...made a few pendulum *spell check* type swings and slowly (for a cast) came up to roughly 2o'clock and then let her rip at 10o'clock and followed through by the elevation of the weight......11oclock-7o'clock being the side of the 'clock' that my cast was directed towards.....So uhhh which kinda cast is that?  .....

Started out with the brake on the right side of the reel plate set just a fuzzzzz looser than tight enough that a dropped weight on free spool wouldnt back lash.....and mag setting on 6......and worked down to the brakes 2/3 turn looser and mag setting on 1, and ended up with about 2foot of fluff on the reel (one quick pull lol) and a measured 526ft cast to end the day before dark.....need to find a longer place to cast cause that was right at the woodline from the furtherest place I could cast to  ....Man I love this reel, cant wait to hit the beach in Dec for those stripers.

Justin


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll give you an example of just how far you are casting,even with just the sinker.

Xpierrat,sponsored by Bass Pro, has an 8'nbait Castamuck at Lowes Motor Speedway,usually each spring and fall just before fishing season.The "bait" is a 1 1/2" chunk of foam.Last year,the winner,a very experienced tournament caster,won with a cast of 415'.

In September,first place in the "Open" division was won by Seabear,another veteran caster,with a cast of 372'.Second place was 369'.

The spring Castamuck is usually mid-late March and fall is mid-late September.Come on down.

For reference:

http://fishmojo.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10611


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

1.5" chunk of foam creates alot of wind drag tho does it not? I bet the distance would GREATLY decrease on my cast if it had wind drag like that. I dont understand it though, Im 99% sure I measured correctly. I was using a 50' tape and putting flags every 50' then measuring the casts from the flags....Ill go back out this evening if I have time before I leave town for work tonight, and try it, straight up 8oz just to make sure I was correct yesterday.... Then when I get more time I'll add 'bait'...I feel kind of stupid because now Im second guessing my measuring, even though that is a straight forward task. I'll see about borrowing a range finder and setting a bucket or sumthing where the last cast was, because it was right at the woodline in the soccer/baseball/football/running track/ playground/ whatever else they use that big ole field for behind the elementary school lol. I feel kind of stupid because of the feedback Im getting, but if I was making it up Id tell ya'll sumthing like 780' or sumthin lol.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't think anybody doubts your measuring or your casting,with only a sinker.Go to http://www.sportcastusa.org and check out all the winner's distances,with 150 gram(5 1/4 oz) sinkers.One of those guys was last years Castamuck winner.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*I do appologize for my mistake....*

I made a mistake by 50' yesterday in my measurements.....524'-50' (I cant count number of flags I had out  )... So thats what 474'? correct me if Im wrong, I am from NC ya know  ....Anyway today I remeasured that cast because I found the crater lol.....474' 5" if you wanna get all technicalified lol........Had 2 people helping me measure today, and ended the day with a great improvement to 503' (measured twice, on the way to the sinker, and on the way back).....I feel like I can squeeze a little more out of it but too scared to go from mag setting of 1 to 0......I dont know why but from 1-0 just messing with it, seems like 0 is 3x free'r. My appologies for not being able to count my 50' increments right yesterday. Thought I was going to go out of town for buisness tonight but stayed home instead and going to leave in the AM. Least I got a chance to correct my mistake. I was feeling pretty embarassed when everybody was making a big deal over it, because I know Im not a super star caster, or even an experienced caster....with conventionals anyway, and wanted to correct whatever was wrong, or double check that way I wasnt made out to be the guy (granted I am a fisherman  ) that stretched his stories beyond reason. I know I know Im rambling, but I just wanted to set everything straight before EVERYBODY got the wrong idea about me  :--| lol.....Anyway...things for not totally making me feel like a fool...yet ....How does that distance compare to any other person.....excluding Tommy Farmer, JAM, the little Asian mentioned in another thread, Tres?...etc??....


...P.S. Still havent had the time to rig it up with a drum/striper rig and shorten that distance up a good bit. So far 503' calm/no winds....16# main line, 50# shock leader 6-7 wraps on the reel, length of the rod, plus 6' or so, with an 8oz weight tied directly to it....Would be interested in casting with some other people in the Western-Mid NC area. PM me if interested.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Ain't no big deal treed. We all get excited bout a new toy. Anyone could loose count when ya steppin' off that fer. Heck I loose count readin' my watch.  
503' is a pile and you should be extry proud of that, but lets put her to the test. Spool up with your drum line, either it be 17 suffix tri or 20 BG, 50 shocker, FF, drum leader and circle witha slab of sponge or a whole 6" sassy still with lug.
You will be suprise at how much drag there is. But not to worry, it ain't gonna knock off 200ft and a 300ft cast with full rig in full conditions is considered to be a nice cast. 350, excellent. And if you are out there dumpin' it 400 plus, well, consider yourself with the elite. Not to many real condition fishermen can dunk it 400, and I ain't talkin just on da banks. Just take a look at the casta muck comp just held. There were some very experienced, conditioned long timers chunkin' and nary a one recorded 400. summin' ta thin about.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

TreednNC,

503' with 8 oz. is a great chuck, that would easily put you in the upper 5% of surf fishermen in the US.

Good going, keep at it.

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Treed,

Blaine is right. If you're hitting over 500' with an OM rod and a 525mag then you can count yourself at the top of the class. Make sure you check your knots and use good shockleader. You are generating LOTS of power and 8 oz will put the shock leader and the shock leader to weight knot to the test big time.

Great casting,

Tommy


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sad part was, I wasnt stepping it off. I had a 50'tape and placed flags every 50' lol....Did have some help Tuesday evening when I was casting...I dont know how I made it through college and still can't count lol. I have yet to tie a rig and put 'bait' on it, which as yall have mentioned, will put alot of drag to it. Thanks for all the advise!...I just want to show somebody, I know its not that big of a deal. In no way am I trying to brag, but I do wish I could get a P&S or RDT Forum witness, just so the name "TreednNC" doesnt get a bull$4!ter lable on it. I kind of wish now I would have researched distances with JUST 8oz and no simulated bait before I mentioned it. I didnt know that, that was a significant distance, especially for a newcomer to conventionals. lol I generally dont let what people think about me bother me, but since the people on here are my only source of surf fishing info and tips and techniques, Id like to meet up with somebody around relatively close to cast with them just that way the good folks on here dont think Im lieing....I know nobody has said I was, but, I feel that some think so after I realized that that was a good distance. Just dont want to be considered a liar by the people that are my only source of good information for surf fishing that have helped me out alot.  


PM me if you live within 45mi or so of Mooresville or Hickory NC and would like to get together and cast sometime. 

Thanks guys

PS... Tuck I plan on humbling myself Sunday with a hook thats had the tip cut off (I cast at an elementary school and dont wanna lose a rig n the kiddies get stuck with a 9/0 circle hook lol) and a 6" sassy shad on it


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*Bump*

Practiced with 8 n 'bait' today...408'-447' (408 was first cast and 447 was the best) with 8-10mph head wind....gonna cast some more tomarrow probably. Where can I get Suffix in NC or reasonable shipping? I bought Ande because it was descent cheap line and figured I would break and blow up alot and have to respool. Now that I have the beast all but tamed, I would like to put some Suffix or other limp line. 

The more I cast this reel the more I love it. I would love to have another one for casting lures and such. Heck I took the weight off the rig and casted just the sassy shad and hook 75' without changing the settings. Thanks guys!


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

How about the Bas pro shop at Concord Mills? They ahve a pretty decent supply of suffix line 14, 17, 20lb range. I think it should be 1/2 hr. 40 min drive.from Mooresville. I wa s there this afternoon to see if the new ocean master "cape point special" rod had arrived yet.

Good Luck

Tarp


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Was there Sunday and didnt see it?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> new ocean master "cape point special"


That rod looks sweet. A cobalt blue blank with Fuji skeletal snap lock reel seat and Alconite guides. 
For $150.  
Anyone want to buy a 12' Tica???


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

The Suffix Tri Plus is located on the first saltwater aisle on the end next to the double wide doors for the warehouse/employees(same section as the gaffs/ leader/fluoro spools,etc.

Da Rat had the "Cape Point Special" at the Castamuck.Sweet rod!!If you want to throw different rods,then you need to come to the Castamucks.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm i musta overlooked it


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Question??? Is the Cape Point Special as big around as the other Ocean masters rods or smaller at the butt end??


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*Cape Point Special...*

TreednNC.... sounds like you are getting the hang of it. Keep checking the boards..... I will post when ever there is a get together and would love for you to make it.

Shooter.... more info the blank is currently the exact same blank just without the cork and big rel seat.... you will be amazed at how small the blank is under all that stuff. It weighs less than a production 1448 Loumis and will still throw more weight than you will ever want too. The rating on the OM's are honest ratings not inflated market ratings like most production rods.

BTW I would post a photo of the rod but it says I can not post attachments.... anyone know why?

Da Rat


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Go to photo's and register there and upload then link to it.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> the blank is currently the exact same blank just without the cork and big rel seat....


X, just wondering. What do they have on the butt for grip on those things???


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sweet lookin rod, no grip? click on pic.http://www.great-lakes.org/reviews/review-09-05-05.html


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*Rod Butt*

Nothing but a Fuji butt cap. Hook your thumb and finger aroud her and let it fly.


This rod was designed to be as light as possible!

There was alot of talk about no grips and such... adding heat shrink and so forth..... all of which adds weight.  You would think Cork, shrink etc would not add much.... but every little thing addes up. If you want shrink you can slip off the butt cap and add it.... simple. I use a little of the Tommy tape or rod grip material above the reel seat and a wrap on the butt cap. This rod was designed to fish not look purty..... BUT they made a purtty rod with the blank color.. With the lack of tape it will get scratched in the rod tubes with use because there is no wrap. It is a tool..... fish with it and don't sweat the small stuff.  


Da Rat


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Xpierrat said:


> Nothing but a Fuji butt cap. Hook your thumb and finger aroud her and let it fly.
> 
> 
> This rod was designed to be as light as possible!
> ...


When are they going to be available? I dont' see them on BPS web page


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*Last I heard....*

was the end of Oct.

Well it's the end of Oct. So maybe anytime now in the Concord store. As far as on line..... not sure. 

You can call the Concord store.... 704-979-2200

and ask for Ron Kiney, Chris, or Butch in that order and see if the rods have arrived. They can ship I believe if you can not get it else where.


Da Rat


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Not here yet. Still on the Boat. Talked to Ron. Sounds like a winner. Seems to think that it will be closer to 3 week in November. They are bringing in the 12ft heavys (6-12oz). Like Rick said, it's the same blank (yet cobalt), yet weighs close to 9 oz less with the mods. 
An extra suprise, they plan on adding a 12'6" to the line. Same blank, six inches longer, giving it a little action at the top making it easier to load. This is going to really tickle some of ya'lls fancy, I'm sure. Get a little action on the tip and a 6oz stinger will be sent deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Now I can't wait !


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Heck you done got me worked up bout a 12'6er and I aint even tried the one I have out yet lol


----------

